# Nu Tool Scroll Saw Information



## Gary Morris (22 Jan 2013)

Hi
Has anyone any information on a 'nu Tool' scroll saw please, only there's a couple on ebay and they look half decent, and I'm itching to start Intarsia. 
To date I've hand cut and sanded a set of templates for a flower design, there not as good / accurate as I'd hoped, but it's a start.

thanks
Gary


----------



## Gill (23 Jan 2013)

You might gather from the lack of responses to your post that not many people here use nu-tool saws. There could be a reason for that :lol: ! I've never used one myself but they look like the eponymous Chiawanasian saws that have such a poor reputation.

If you search the forum you'll find plenty of advice about which scroll saw to choose. Ebay can be a good source for quality second hand saws although prices were rather high when I last looked (just before Christmas).

Hmmmm..... I see there's a Diamond (plus stand) on sale there right now for £450. If you're interested in going that route, I've got a cheaper Diamond (without stand) which might be of interest. Birmingham isn't very far from where I live in Worcestershire, either.


----------



## Gary Morris (23 Jan 2013)

Hi Gill and thanks.
I did a search before I posted on nu Tool and got zero replies, as you say not many, if any users. I'm looking at a Delta or Hegnar, but thought the 'lines' of the nu Tool 'looked' ok, but I will steer clear of that make.

I'd be very interested in your offer, if it wasn't for financial constraints atm. 

thanks again

Gary


----------



## Gary Morris (26 Jan 2013)

Hi Gill, PM sent, I think, hopefuly 

Gary


----------

